# local tip/dump



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

What is the tip or dump called in Portuguese? Wanted to find where our nearest one is.
Thanks
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Called the roadside, very very few municipal type tips or dumps your used to in UK, Camaras generally have collection services for items that won't go in bins, you'll often see notices where people are inviting tipping of builders type waste where a house might be built and their building land up.

Ask at your Junta or at the Camara


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

I see. I'll ask around when we get there then.
thanks
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Was it Vila Nova de Poiares or am I mixing you up with someone else?

Because there is one at VNPoires from Intermarche exit turn right take the long straight road that goes up the steep hill towards Algaca, municipal tip at brow of hill on left


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

nope wasn't us


----------

